# WebCrawler



## TobiK (31. Dez 2010)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass das das Java-Forum ist, aber ich habe trotzdem ne Frage zu JavaScript. Ich bin grade dabei einen Webcrawler zu schreiben, der erstmal nur alle Links der Seite ausließt und dann zufällig einen auswählt und diese neue Seite dann ladet und da die gleiche Funktion wieder aufruft. Es klappt schon alles ganz gut, nur weiß ich nicht wie ich mit JavaScript die Funktion neu aufrufen kann, wenn der Crawler eine neue Seite geladen hat. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und bin sehr dankbar für (gute) Antworten. 
Danke schonmal im Voraus
TobiK


----------



## XHelp (31. Dez 2010)

Warum schreibst du einen Crawler in JS? oO Wo ist der Sinn daran?


----------



## TobiK (31. Dez 2010)

Der Sinn dadran ist, dass ich grad ein 800 Seiten Javascript/Ajax Buch durch habe und mir selbst ne Aufgabe gestellt habe, die für ein späteres Projekt eventuell mal nützlich sein könnte. 
Er funktioniert ja schon auf auf einer Seite, er trägt auch alle Daten schön in die DB ein, nur eben nach der zufälligen Weiterleitung auf eine andere Seite, kann ich diese Funktion nichtmehr aufrufen. Weiß jemand von euch weiter?


----------



## TobiK (31. Dez 2010)

Der neuste Stand ist jetzt, dass ich das Probelm jetzt intern gelöst habe, aber wenn es auf einen externen Link zugreifen soll (Google) funktioniert es nicht. Weiß jemand, ob es da so eine Art Sperre oder ähnliches gibt?

Ein forhes neues Jahr an alle! Ich geh auch mal feiern


----------



## planetenkiller (31. Dez 2010)

Same Origin Policy ? Wikipedia


----------

